# Servicen van je horloges



## Lester Burnham

Ik lees constant dat mechanische horloges eigenlijk eens in de pakweg 5-10 jaar een onderhoudsbeurt(je) nodig hebben. Aangezien ik zelf enkele tientallen mechanische horloges heb word ik toch elke keer een beetje nerveus als ik iemand die service-interval weer zie opratelen. Ik heb tot nu toe nog nooit onderhoud laten uitvoeren aan horloges van me, als er ooit iets is probeer ik het zelf op te lossen en als dat niet lukt is het meestal zo gruwelijk misgegaan dat de prullenbak de laatste rustplaats van het horloge wordt. Aan mijn duurdere horloges zou ik zelf niet gaan sleutelen, maar deze zijn tot nu toe gelukkig probleemvrij gebleven.

Aangezien er nogal een paar Nederlandse verzamelaars van affordables rondlopen vond ik het interessant om eens van jullie te horen hoe jullie hier mee omgaan, krijgen de mechanische horloges wel het onderhoud dat ze 'volgens de boekjes' zouden moeten krijgen? Ook als het wat goedkopere horloges zijn?

Daarnaast ben ik benieuwd of jullie voor dit onderhoud naar een juwelier gaan of dat jullie het zelf uitvoeren. Ik was eigenlijk van plan om zelf wat meer te gaan doen maar loop tegen een soort van talent-barriere aan :-d

Tot slot, als jullie horloges laten uitvoeren bij juweliers, hebben jullie dan in Nederland nog bepaalde adresjes waar dit enigszins betaalbaar kan gebeuren of is het dan gewoon kiezen op elkaar klemmen en je verlies pakken? 150 euro voor een Vostok van vier tientjes lijkt me bijvoorbeeld een beetje fors ;-)


----------



## captain kid

Interessante thread, ik ga dit even volgen.
Ik ben zelf net begonnen met verzamelen en als mijn vier tientjes Vostok moeilijk gaat doen dan heeftdie pech gehad. Een service beurt krijgt hij ook niet.
Als ik nog eens wat/veel duurdere horloges krijg zal ik eens langs de juwelier gaan om te vragen wat het kost en anders rond kijken op het internet naar een goedkope horlogemaker.


----------



## Martin_B

captain kid said:


> Interessante thread, ik ga dit even volgen.
> Ik ben zelf net begonnen met verzamelen en als mijn vier tientjes Vostok moeilijk gaat doen dan heeftdie pech gehad. Een service beurt krijgt hij ook niet.
> Als ik nog eens wat/veel duurdere horloges krijg zal ik eens langs de juwelier gaan om te vragen wat het kost en anders rond kijken op het internet naar een goedkope horlogemaker.


Voor mij hangt het af van de, al dan niet emotionele, waarde van het horloge.
Ik heb bijvoorbeeld een plm 60 jaar oude Vulcain. Deze verdiende gewoon een beurtje. Het heeft me iets van 35-40 euro gekost (vrienden prijsje)










Daarnaast heb ik nog een paar andere, wat duurdere modellen, zoals een Omega Geneve. Die zal tzt ook eens lang de horloger gaan. Maar een Alpha of Parnis zou ik niet snel een beurt laten geven. Kan gewoon niet uit. Ik overweeg wel om zelf te gaan leren reiningen en olieën. Met 75+ mecahnische horloges wordt het gauw onbetaalbaar alles te laten doen ;-)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## captain kid

Weet iemand toevallig hoe het zit met het vervangen van o-ringen ed. voor water dichtheid?
Als ik met mijn Vostok Amphibia over twee jaar een test doe en blijkt dat die vervangen moeten worden, heb ik dan een groot probleem of zijn dat vrij universele maten?


----------



## Lester Burnham

captain kid said:


> Weet iemand toevallig hoe het zit met het vervangen van o-ringen ed. voor water dichtheid?
> Als ik met mijn Vostok Amphibia over twee jaar een test doe en blijkt dat die vervangen moeten worden, heb ik dan een groot probleem of zijn dat vrij universele maten?


Niet alleen de diameter maar ook de vorm van dat soort ringen kan compleet verschillen van andere ringen. De Vostok waar je het over hebt heeft bijvoorbeeld een erg brede, platte ring. Ik heb een potje met siliconengel staan die ik gebruik om de ringen fris en fruitig te houden, zolang een ring niet uitdroogt is het volgens mij gewoon 'onbeperkt' houdbaar met geregeld invetten.


----------



## Marnix

Beste Lester, 
de merken geven aan dat je het eens in de 3 tot 5 jaar moet doen. Ik adviseer het pas te doen op het moment dat het horloge achter gaat lopen, wacht dan niet te lang want dan kan er slijtage optreden. Voor duurdere horloges adviseer ik wel een specialist, heb je een gevoelig horloge met veel complicaties dan kan een stoffige omgeving al funest zijn als je het uurwerk opent. Op http://www.horloges.com/onderhoud/ is hier een goed stuk over geschreven dat een realistisch beeld geeft. 
Succes Marnix


----------



## EricSW

Ik heb mijn Breitling voor een beurt weggedaan toen ik hem net had bij een geautoriseerde Breitling-reperateur. Het horloge liep flink achter, zeker een minuut of 4 per dag, en de gangreserve was teruggelopen tot een uurtje of 6. Was sinds aanschaf, 17 jaar daarvoor (door mijn vader destijds) nog niet voor onderhoud weggeweest. Horloge is volledig gedemonteerd, schoongemaakt, versleten onderdelen vervangen en buitenzijde van de kast en band schoongemaakt en gepolijst. Horloge was daarna weer als nieuw, loopt nu accuraat en de gangreserve is nu weer rond de 'normale' 48 uur. Erg blij dat ik dit toen gedaan heb. Was wel bijna 400 euro armer trouwens...

Voor een goedkoper horloge is dit -vanzelfsprekend- niet echt een aanrader, op een gegeven moment wegen de kosten niet meer echt op tegen de waarde van het horloge.

Het grootste punt bij een mechanisch horloge, begreep ik bij de juwelier, is dat de olie die om het uurwerk zit in de loop der jaren stroperig wordt doordat er heel langzaam vocht verwijnt, daardoor gaan de raderen langzamer draaien.


----------



## captain kid

Lester Burnham said:


> Niet alleen de diameter maar ook de vorm van dat soort ringen kan compleet verschillen van andere ringen. De Vostok waar je het over hebt heeft bijvoorbeeld een erg brede, platte ring. Ik heb een potje met siliconengel staan die ik gebruik om de ringen fris en fruitig te houden, zolang een ring niet uitdroogt is het volgens mij gewoon 'onbeperkt' houdbaar met geregeld invetten.


De brede platte ring die direct zichtbaar is als je het horloge openmaakt is nog wel te doen maar hoe zit het met de ring om de kroon, of nog veel erger, de ring bij het glas?
Hiervoor moet het hele horloge uit elkaar. :think:


----------



## Maarten_S

De meeste radertjes en asjes in een mechanisch binnenwerk worden gesmeerd of geolied. Ik weet niet exact hoeveel jaar, maar na verloop van tijd zal deze op- of uitdrogen waardoor alles stroever gaat lopen en er dus slijtage zal op treden.

Zoals EricSW al zei komt er meer bij kijken dan wat olie op smeren 
Afhankelijk van de complexiteit van het binnenwerk kan dit proces tot enkele dag oplopen.

Hier is een leuk filmpje van Breitling over het servicen van je Horloge MECHANICAL CHRONOGRAPH


----------



## RichardC

Ik ben op zoek naar een adres in de omgeving van Den Bosch.
Voornamelijk voor wat oude(re) Seiko modellen.

Iemand een idee?


----------



## shameete

ik heb goeie ervaringen met Anny van Buul, ik heb er nog nooit een horloge laten servicen, maar wel laten repareren (nieuw glas, nieuwe sluiting) en dat is goed bevallen met een meer dan redelijk prijs. zelfs minder dan ze hadden geoffreerd, dat zeggen ze dan ook eerlijk.


----------



## Ruben Decloedt

Maarten_S said:


> De meeste radertjes en asjes in een mechanisch binnenwerk worden gesmeerd of geolied. Ik weet niet exact hoeveel jaar, maar na verloop van tijd zal deze op- of uitdrogen waardoor alles stroever gaat lopen en er dus slijtage zal op treden.
> 
> Zoals EricSW al zei komt er meer bij kijken dan wat olie op smeren
> Afhankelijk van de complexiteit van het binnenwerk kan dit proces tot enkele dag oplopen.
> 
> Hier is een leuk filmpje van Breitling over het servicen van je Horloge MECHANICAL CHRONOGRAPH


Correctie: Een volledig onderhoud van een mechanisch automatisch horloge met chronograaf kan ik op anderhalf uur. Ongeacht welk merk het is. Als alle dichtingen (=kroon, drukknop(pen), dichting deksel, dichting glas, ea) moeten vervangen worden kan het wel iets langer duren. Maar zeker niet meer dan 2 uur. Uiteraard komt er nog de controle bij. En dan kan je inderdaad uitkomen op enkele dagen. Ter info: ik ben gediplomeerd horlogemaker.


----------



## Bidle

Ik houd toch ongeveer een jaar of 5 aan. Horloge breng ik dan gewoon naar de juwelier waar ik ze gekocht heb. Onlangs een oude Seiko (1974) ook weg gebracht naar een Juwelier en die heeft Seiko een beurt gegeven. Helemaal goed en slechts 135 kwijt en moest toch een hoop aan gebeuren!

Verder ben ik nu wel op zoek naar een horlogemaker in de buurt van Nijmegen/Arnhem. Mede omdat de interesse voor vintage erbij gekomen is en ik een aantal horloges heb liggen die echt een beurt nodig hebben. 

Dus als iemand een goed adres heeft/kent, dan houd ik me aanbevolen! ;-)


----------



## om-4

Seiko's lijken het eeuwige leven te hebben. Mocht mijn Monster na tien jaar kuren vertonen dan laat ik dat maar zo. Mijn Samurai daarentegen zou ik wel laten onderhouden (ben ik meer aan gehecht).
Dus het licht er maar aan of je het er voor over hebt.

Mijn Bell-Matic die ik voor ongeveer €50-€60 op de kop heb getikt zag er fantastisch uit, was praktisch nieuw maar liep voor geen meter.









zelf regulieren hielp niet. Uiteindelijk weggebracht en 114,- kwijt en loopt nu weer als een zonnetje.

Bij een andere juwelier eens een jumphour ter reparatie aangeboden. Na twee keer bleek het niet te doen. Het uurwerk liep wel weer perfect maar de "tijdplaten" waren beschadigd dus het probleem kon niet worden verholpen. De juwelier vond het zo spijtig dat hij niet kon helpen dat hij de kosten halveerde!

Zelf repareren kan alsnog duurder uitvallen. Ik had eens een NOS Kinetic gekocht waarvan de batterij niet langer dan één dag geladen bleef.










Na wat gelezen te hebben op dit en een ander forum besloot ik zelf de batterij te verwisselen. De tutorial netjes gevolgd en de diverse onderdeeltjes vervangen.
Maar op één of andere wijze wist ik rotor scheef terug te plaatsen. Je raad het al... Na flink schudden liep de rotor vast.

Uhum... NOS Kinetic naar de klote. Nou ja, de batterij hield het zeker nog een half jaar vol en een tandenborstellader kon de batterij nog een beetje bijladen.
Op een dag was hij toch echt leeg. Omdat ik het toch een cool horloge vind heb ik hem laten reviseren. Seiko heeft voor €80,- er een nieuw uurwerk ingezet.


----------



## Corridorwarrior

Prijzen verschillen nogal per merk heb ik gemerkt. Bracht de horloges ook altijd weg maar op een zeker moment, bij mijn Xemex (opsturen naar Zwitserland - douaneformulieren enz enz), ben ik er mee gestopt. Heb voor paar honderd euro horlogemakergereedschap en een stel horloges van max €25 op eBay. Na twee verkl**t te hebben is de derde gelukt en sindsdien doe ik alle onderhoud zelf. Het grootste voordeel is niet besparing maar verdiepingvan de hobby!


----------

